# Freebsd kernel configuration for ancient server



## aimeec1995 (Jun 20, 2018)

would any of you have a kernel configuration for me, for use on an old dual pentium 3 server?


----------



## tobik@ (Jun 20, 2018)

GENERIC doesn't work?


----------

